# iBook hangs... a lot



## karusho (Nov 4, 2005)

at school we have an eett grant and we get iBook G4s with OSX installed. everything works fine but at least twice a class, the OSX hangs during the PowerPoint. can ne1 help?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Is this a problem that happens on a specific iBook, several iBooks or all of them? If it only happens on one or a few specific ones, is there anything noticably different between the ones that work and the ones that don't?

What version of PowerPoint is installed?


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

also, you can do some maintenance on the machines... first of all start removing the com.microsoft.powerpoint.plist file from the machines that hang with this app. also, if you have Office 2004 on that machines, download the latest update from microsoft.com, since it solves a lot of minor problems on the office suite..
then, for the general maintenance of the system, don't forget to repair permissions on the Macintosh HD volume (you can do it using Disk Utility in Applications/Utilities) and from the Terminal (Applications/Utilities) run the periodic maintenance on the machines using the command
sudo periodic daily weekly monthly
and then typing your administrative password..
see if that helps!


----------



## karusho (Nov 4, 2005)

shuuhen: it happens randomly o_0 ie wed.: iBook 8, 13, and 26 hang, thur: iBook 16, 22, and 33 hang... etc. I beleve its Office 2k4 (OS X is Tiger)

tetano: thx for the advice, todays veterans day, so no school today, ill try on mon.


----------

